# February Fishing Tournament in Port Mansfield



## TBL (Mar 27, 2012)

The "Ice Tour" will be on February 22-23 this year. Small but fun tournament with decent prize money. If anyone is interested in fishing this year shoot me a PM and I will send the details.


----------



## trozacky (Feb 24, 2010)

Im in! We fished last year and had a blast. See you guys in a few weeks.


----------



## Hutch8677 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am interested in this tournament what are the details?



TBL said:


> The "Ice Tour" will be on February 22-23 this year. Small but fun tournament with decent prize money. If anyone is interested in fishing this year shoot me a PM and I will send the details.





TBL said:


> The "Ice Tour" will be on February 22-23 this year. Small but fun tournament with decent prize money. If anyone is interested in fishing this year shoot me a PM and I will send the details.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBL (Mar 27, 2012)

If anyone is interested in fishing this tournament please PM me and I will send you a copy of the rules when I get to work tomorrow.


----------



## TBL (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry for the typo guys, the tournament is actually February 21, 22 Friday and Saturday.


----------

